# access SMB vers serveur Windows long



## maxg (18 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai un serveur Windows intégré dans un domaine active directory sur lequel, je souhaite accéder depuis des clients MAC.

Les serveurs DNS du domaines sont bien configurés, mon client OSX ping:
monserveur
monserveur.mondomaine.local
quand je lance la connexion au serveur:
- Pomme K
- smb://l'IP ou le nom ou même le fqdn
Je dois attendre 3 minutes avant que la fenêtre d'authentification apparaisse. Une fois authentifié, aucun problème.

Ceci est gène beaucoup nos utilisateurs, savez-vous comment faire pour diminuer de temps de connexion?

Merci d'avance


----------



## bompi (18 Juillet 2011)

Passer par les commandes en mode texte ou utiliser une autre application que le Finder. Ça semble être un bug de ce côté-là.


----------



## maxg (18 Juillet 2011)

Merci de ta réponse
Comment monter un partage autrement que par le finder?
quelles sont les commandes en terminal?

merci d'avance

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h15 ----------

je viens d'essayer en terminal:

```
mount_smbfs //utilisateur:mot de passe@serveur/partage.
```
C'est en effet plus rapide mais il est compliqué de demander à mes 90 utilisateurs de lancer des terminal pour connecter leurs lecteurs :'(, de plus, les @ ne marchent pas dans le mot de passe.

ça viendrait donc du client mac? je peux faire quoi?


----------



## bompi (18 Juillet 2011)

Je ne sais pas. Je vois des fils sur le sujet mais pas de réponse.
Dans un autre fil, quelqu'un a essayé avec PathFinder et ça semblait aller. C'est donc bien dans le Finder qu'il y a un souci mais je ne sais pas comment le régler. Peut-être que supprimer le fichier de préférences pourra aider (mais j'en doute...)


----------



## maxg (18 Juillet 2011)

J'ai essayé sur plusieurs Mac sans succès.
Je pensais au début que c'était un problème d'authentification lié à l'AD mais si ça va vite en terminal...
Je continue de chercher
merci quand même

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h50 ----------

Si jarrête bonjour via:


```
sudo launchctl unload -w /System/Library/LaunchDaemons/com.apple.mDNSResponder.plist
```

et que je me connecte au dossier partagé via son nom, ça marche instantanément

A quoi ca sert bonjour?
si ca sert à rien, comment faire un script qui le désactive durablement?


----------



## bompi (18 Juillet 2011)

Là, tu l'as désactivé durablement (l'option '-w' fait que le service est marqué 'disabled').

Bonjour permet de trouver des éléments sur le réseau (PC, Mac, imprimantes...) et d'échanger avec eux sans avoir à utiliser de résolution de nom centralisée [DNS]. On peut parfaitement s'en passer à mon avis. D'ailleurs je m'en passe très bien 
Mais je ne sais pas si désactiver _mDNSResponder_ est la solution.


----------



## maxg (18 Juillet 2011)

en effet, ça à l'air de marcher après le redémarrage

comment je peux faire un script à envoyer par mail?

j'abuse...


----------



## The-Philou (18 Juillet 2011)

J'ai également un souci de ce genre sur le parc info sur lequel je travaille; sauf que nous utilisons un combo Samba/openLdap.

Le problème est que les autorisations sur les dossiers partagés Samba ne sont pas transmises via le Ldap (sur mes postes XP ça passe mais pas sous OS-X). De ce fait j'ai créé des comptes en local sur chaque appareil et là, magie les authentifications sur les partages Samba ne posent pas problème et sont quasi instantanées.

Pour en revenir au problème actuel j'ai l'impression qu'OS-X à encore un peu de mal avec les authentifications sur des serveurs d'annuaire mais je continue de chercher des solutions pour cela en ce moment. Je mettrai plus d'infos si je trouve des débuts de pistes de solutions qui pourraient convenir à nos environnements respectifs


----------



## maxg (18 Juillet 2011)

The-Philou a dit:


> J'ai également un souci de ce genre sur le parc info sur lequel je travaille; sauf que nous utilisons un combo Samba/openLdap.
> 
> Le problème est que les autorisations sur les dossiers partagés Samba ne sont pas transmises via le Ldap (sur mes postes XP ça passe mais pas sous OS-X). De ce fait j'ai créé des comptes en local sur chaque appareil et là, magie les authentifications sur les partages Samba ne posent pas problème et sont quasi instantanées.
> 
> Pour en revenir au problème actuel j'ai l'impression qu'OS-X à encore un peu de mal avec les authentifications sur des serveurs d'annuaire mais je continue de chercher des solutions pour cela en ce moment. Je mettrai plus d'infos si je trouve des débuts de pistes de solutions qui pourraient convenir à nos environnements respectifs


Bonjour,

De notre coté, nous avons bien validé que le problème venait de bonjour, quand nous le désactivons, l'authentification se fait instantanément


----------



## The-Philou (18 Juillet 2011)

Okay, merci de la précision


----------



## bompi (18 Juillet 2011)

maxg a dit:


> en effet, ça à l'air de marcher après le redémarrage
> 
> comment je peux faire un script à envoyer par mail?
> 
> j'abuse...


Je ne suis pas sûr de saisir le sens de la question. Tu veux envoyer par mail la commande pour que tout un chacun l'applique à sa propre machine ? La modification ne sera possible que si l'utilisateur est administrateur de sa machine ou connaît un compte administrateur.

Ceci étant posé, tu peux faire un AppleScript ou une action Automator.


----------



## scouba (18 Juillet 2011)

ou bien passer par ARD (Apple Remote Desktop) pour le faire une fois pour toute sur tous les postes.


----------



## bompi (18 Juillet 2011)

Ou par des commandes en SSH, plus automatisables.


----------



## Toucouleur (22 Juillet 2011)

Question à 10 points car j'ai pas mal avancé sur mes problèmes de partage réseau depuis le passage en 10.6.8

Si je suis connecté via Airport sur les 2 machines tout refonctionne

Par contre si je passe par uniquement l'Ethernet (même plage d'IP, même config du lan, même routeur) je perd cette notion de partage réseau. J'en déduis donc qu'il y'a un problème de "Bonjour" ou de "signification que le réseau est en marche sur la machine" quand j'ai uniquement la partie Ethernet en route.

Est ce que ça se vaut comme piste ? Encore une fois, via Airport entre les machines ça fonctionne d'enfer mais par Ethernet rien à faire pas de partage machine.


----------



## maxg (22 Juillet 2011)

AFS ne marche pas sous 2008 R2 :'(
j'avais trouvé une autre solution:

aller dans /Library/preferences
créer un fichier: edu.mit.Kerberos

mettre ça dans le fichier:



```
[libdefaults]
default_realm = mondomaine.local
dns_fallback = no
```



Bien sauter une ligne à la fin

A la première connexion, super rapide mais dès que je souhaiter monter un second volume, ça redevient long...


----------



## Toucouleur (22 Juillet 2011)

erreur de message


----------



## zhorglub (20 Septembre 2011)

maxg a dit:


> Bonjour,
> De notre coté, nous avons bien validé que le problème venait de bonjour, quand nous le désactivons, l'authentification se fait instantanément



Alors ça ! c'est une excellente nouvelle ! Mon partage fonctionnait à merveille et tou à coup il faut plusieurs minutes pour acceder aux partage windowsiens ...

Ce cerait LA solution ? Desactiver Bonjour ?
Je test je vous tiens au courant !

Parceque j'ai cherché et cherché encore le genre de sujet "reseau lent osx smb" sur des tas de forum mais on tombe vite dans le n'importe quoi. Je suis ravis de trouver sur un forum FR un topic "access SMB vers serveur Windows long" ! Du bonheur, merci à vous tous


----------



## TonyT (8 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Je déterre ce sujet, car j'ai effectué cette commande sudo launchctl unload -w /System/Library/LaunchDaemons/com.apple.mDNSResponder.plist pour désactiver Bonjour, mais depuis, je n'ai plus de connexion internet... En fait, la résolution des noms DNS ne fonctionne plus. Par exemple, je peux pinguer dans le terminal l'adresse IP de GOogle, j'ai une réponse, mais si je pingue google.fr, je n'ai pas de réponse).

Comment puis-je réactiver le service Bonjour ?

Merci d'avance pour votre réponse.

Cordialement


----------



## scouba (8 Août 2012)

essaye,
launchctl load  /System/Library/LaunchDaemons/com.apple.mDNSResponder.plist


----------



## TonyT (8 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Merci de ta réponse rapide 

J'ai exécuté la commande, le mot de passe admin ne m'a pas été demandé, contrairement à quand j'ai tapé celle pour désactiver Bonjour. Je ne sais pas comment vérifier si le service est démarré, mais en tous cas, je n'ai toujours pas retrouvé ma connexion.. :/


----------



## scouba (8 Août 2012)

désolé,
il fallait rajouter sudo avant la commande.
sudo launchctl load /System/Library/LaunchDaemons/com.apple.mDNSResponder.plist


----------



## defre2937 (8 Août 2012)

bonjour,

merci pour cette solution 

par contre j'ai un autre problème avec les partages SMB, je n'arrive pas à faire un lien qui pointe vers un fichier et qui fonctionne pour un utilisateur de windows (l'inverse est aussi vrai)

Avez vous le même problème ? une solution ?

merci d'avance


----------



## aurelienlewin (8 Août 2012)

C'est vraiment catastrophique SMB sur OS X... Les temps d'accès sont excessivement plus longs que les postes clients sous Windows... ce qui est normal car proprio Microsoft... 

Mais bon, je me demande comment font les infrastructures où les OS cohabitent activement.


----------



## scouba (8 Août 2012)

re,
alors pour faire des raccourcis c'est pas évident:
supposant que tu veuilles accéder à un fichier qui se trouve dans un dossier sur un serveur, pour les windosiens c'est: \\serveur\dossier\fichier.txt 
pour les personnes sur mac c'est un peu différent:
il faut aller dans le Finder puis faire Pomme+K et rentrer: smb://serveur/dossier après l'accés au volume ils trouveront le fichier.txt

petite astuce, il existe un plugin pour le Finder qui peut récupérer un lien du type \\serveur\dossier\fichier.txt  et te l'ouvrir directement de puis ton Finder.
il faudra penser à l'installer sur tous les postes mac avant.
voici son lien: http://www.lobotomo.com/products/WinShortcutter/index.html

à plus ;-)


----------



## bompi (8 Août 2012)

AMHA il vaut mieux réinstaller un vrai client/serveur Samba. C'est possible avec les portages de Fink ou MacPorts, en compilant soi-même les sources (pour les plus hardis ) ou par exemple avec SMBUp (que je ne connais pas mais qui a l'air de faire tout ce qu'il faut ; petit tutoriel en anglois ici).


----------



## TonyT (8 Août 2012)

scouba a dit:


> désolé,
> il fallait rajouter sudo avant la commande.
> sudo launchctl load /System/Library/LaunchDaemons/com.apple.mDNSResponder.plist



T'inquiètes pas. J'avais bien ajouté sudo, mais rien à faire. Mon client a fait une sauvegarde TimeMachine, et là, on réinstalle OS X Lion...

Par contre, on m'annonce 60 heures pour l'installation... Le système retélécharge tout sur le net ou quoi ?!? LionDisk Maker est quand même une très bonne solution, même si Apple m'a dit qu'il ne fallait pas l'utiliser..

Par ailleurs : en réinstallant Mac OS Lion, sans formater le disque, on récupère bien toutes nos applications, et nos documents ?


----------



## bompi (8 Août 2012)

Note que, pour que ça redémarre, il faut _forcer_ la modification de la configuration pour réactiver le service. Donc remettre l'option _-w_.
D'où :
	
	



```
sudo launchctl load -w /System/Library/LaunchDaemons/com.apple.mDNSResponder.plist
```


----------



## defre2937 (8 Août 2012)

scouba a dit:


> re,
> alors pour faire des raccourcis c'est pas évident:
> supposant que tu veuilles accéder à un fichier qui se trouve dans un dossier sur un serveur, pour les windosiens c'est: \\serveur\dossier\fichier.txt
> pour les personnes sur mac c'est un peu différent:
> ...



merci 
je vais tester ça !


----------



## TonyT (8 Août 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Note que, pour que ça redémarre, il faut _forcer_ la modification de la configuration pour réactiver le service. Donc remettre l'option _-w_.
> D'où :
> 
> 
> ...



Oui effectivement, j'ai aussi pensé à ça, mais rien à faire, toujours pas de résolution DNS.. Pour ne pas perdre trop de temps, j'ai lancé la réinstallation d'OS X, ce qui est tout de même dommage. J'espère que je ne perdrai aucun paramétrage de connexion PPTP, mot de passe de trousseau ou quoi que ce soit...

Merci pour votre aide en tous cas !


----------



## TonyT (9 Août 2012)

Réinstall terminée, tout refonctionne, plus de lenteurs sur les partages SMB, et connexion internet OK. Seul Safari ne s'ouvre plus, un message d'erreur me disant qu'il a planté apparait en boucle. On m'a dit de suprimer le fichier com.apple.safari.plist dans //User/Utilisateur/Bibliothèque/Preferences/, mais mon client ne le voit pas. J'essaierai moi-même


----------

